# Slow Chat Archives > Slow Chat: Talk with Microsoft Developer Teams >  Wishlist - Things I'd like to see REMOVED from VB

## TechGnome

There's been a lot that has been added to the VB language over the last couple of years. And that's great, but I think maybe it's time that a few thing simply went away. Here's my list of things I'd like to see removed from the language (in no particular order).

Default form Instances - Is this really necessary? I know it was removed early on, but then put right back in the next version. If I remember right, it was to help ease the transition for VB6ers to .NET. Here we are nearly 10 years later, and I still see plenty of questions of "why doesn't this work" because people are using the default instance when they shouldn't be.GoTo - Why is THIS still around? I realize that it's been a part of the BASIC language since Day 1. If we can take out line continuation (which I'm sure was no small undertaking), surely we can get rid of a couple extraneous commands that for the most part most of us avoid and recommend to others to avoid.On Error GoTo & On Error Resume Next - GoTo previous comment. (as a side note - On Error Resume Next, one of the worst things to happen)

I thought I had more... but that's all I can think of at the moment. If anyone else wants to add to the list, be my guest. If anyone wants to respond or argue for/against anything in my list, be my guest.

-tg

----------


## bethmassi

Hi TechGnome,

Once something goes into a language we cannot just simply remove it without the potential of breaking tons of applications. We can depreciate things but not remove. This is not just for Visual Basic but for any language. Yes these language constructs are there to make it easier for the traditional VB developer to move to the .NET platform but that doesn't mean that you have to use them. 

What would be better would be to depreciate certian things (like On Error GoTo) and give warnings in the IDE when folks used these older constructs. 

-B

----------


## TechGnome

Oh I get that, and understand. That's why it was a wish list. It's not so much that I have a problem with it, but rather when I see other struggling with it needlessly because they don't fully understand what they are doing. Sadly, I've seen cases where teachers are still using these archaic constructs in their teachings. 

-tg

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

> Sadly, I've seen cases where teachers are still using these archaic constructs in their teachings. 
> 
> -tg


That is so true, and sad!  I'm a teacher myself, and trying to convince "more experienced" users ( more experienced with VB 6 ) that On Error is a huge mistake takes forever, and sadly mostly falls onto deaf ears.  I guess most the ex - VB6 - ers are either just being stubborn / blind to the fact that On Error staments do more harm than good.

----------

